# Another Puppy question!



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I have been considering importing a GSD pup, but it turned out to be very costly, i can pay for the pup, but shipping expenses or travelling to pick it up will be almost the price of the pup itself.

So i found a local "BYB" only because we only have 3 professional kennels and they sell way over priced dogs. both parents are imported with SV registrations but puppies are born locally and not registered, which is not really an issue here in Egypt. we don't even have an official kennel club yet.

to cut it short i wanna share some pics of the pup and let me know what you think.
I asked the breeder for some morning pictures because i don't know whether the pups eyes are closed because of the flash or because of something else.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

As long as you don't breed this dog, it's acceptable for you to get one from BYB, I would say. Any puppy can grow up to become a great family dog, a good friend of human if received enough care and training. Good luck.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Definitely not planning on any breeding with this dog or any dog for that matter. 
I was only _tempted_ with the import dog because he has great lineage, papers and still i wouldn't have bred him if he turned out to be a less than perfect (for me and the standard) dog.
I am starting to research breeding GSDs and if i ever make the decision to be one, i will stick to the standard. even then it won't happen anytime soon, maybe in 10 years if ever LOL
I am proud to say i never bred any of my animals


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very cute! Looks like he will be a sable. He will be lucky to have you.


----------



## Dynamo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,
I am going to be in Cairo later this month. 

GSD Club of Egypt. ::German Shepherd Dog Club Of Egypt::


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What a cute little bear :wub:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

A good dog can come from anywhere. People tend to forget that most breeders have a backyard. Which prompts the sarcastic question of what would you call them if they have the kennel on the front lawn?

He's a cutie, looks like working lines becuase he's sable and nice and thick boned.

If you go and like the breeders other dogs, ask for references of people you can call to ask them about their dogs. Testimonials maybe they have on hand? 

If the breeder won't let you meet the parents or you think they're mean dogs, keep looking.

If you like the parents and they're healthy, it could be a good mix. I understand that dog culture is totally different there so I'm not really sure what to tell you to look for. People in the US might say RUN if the parents are tied but that could be the norm for your country.

I think first and importantly is that the kennel area itself should be clean, respectable looking. Ask the breeder to talk about hteir dogs, let them go, see what they say.

Come back here and tell us before you make a commitment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love your profile pic nitemares! Agree totally with Jenn's advice.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Jane, that my gsd juventus that passed 3yrs ago  
jenn, it turns out that he is just a hobby breeder, he has a female his friend has a male, this is their second litter repeated breeding and he says the previous litter have very happy owners (also his friends and i get to see them all if i want lol) i have to make a decision before Saturday... they are house raised, he lives in a very nice house with a nice garden.

my only issue right now is that he does not have access to fathers pedigree (he said they got him from germany and lost the papers because they have no use for them), and i am a bit concerned. i wont pay that much money for only one semi pedigreed parent kwim? he is the same price as an imported Czech with papers dog minus the shipping. too expensive i think. 

and i am head over heals in love with sables :wub:
I'm so confused!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know, maybe it's just me, but that is not a very healthy looking puppy, his coat looks dull, his expression is that of a lethargic puppy, he just doesnt ooze health and vitality to me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Is it possible that you can go visit the puppies? If so, go for it, health is important no matter where they come from, I'd want to know a little more about the health of the dogs involved and how the puppies are in person, the parents..

Cute puppy, may be cause he was sleepy?? definately a sable.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

dog is in Cairo i'm in Alexandria, different cities. I can ask my mother or my brother to go, they would have gone to pick it up anyways.

LARHAGE: that was my first thought too, but i have more pictures of him, he looks more alert, my guess is bad lighting and bad photographer lol

I think i might just pass on this pup. I've been thinking, I have a 5 year old, and i know puppies are a bet, but i'd rather raise my odds by buying from a reputable breeder. although i'm just dying for a pup right now, i just don't want to make a hurried decision that might hurt my family.

I am in contact with several breeders in germany and czech, got some nice offers, maybe i'll just wait till i have more money for shipping costs. one of the breeders also has a 5 year old and i can see the pups playing with the kid in the videos, i cant afford this litter but he said he has a scheduled mating by the end of the year. until then my search continues.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nadine if you can wait , you should , save your money and really get what you want, real tough to NOT look at puppies !! they are all so cute, and we all get puppy fever

have you checked out Jinopo in czech?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I wanted to lol and i just did!! 
WOW!! super cute puppies :wub: i'll email tomorrow.
He has two new litters i think that were just born, no pictures posted yet but they are mentioned in the "expected litter" part. in 2 months i might have enough money.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

It is so hard to save and wait, but trust me, it's worth it! I was dying to just jump in and buy a pup out of the first breeder I liked, and ended up with a TOTALLY different breeder than one I gave a deposit to due to a bunch of different circumstances... the right puppy will find you when you're both ready


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you all for your input and advice. I'm probably giving you all a headache :blush:

Thanks Shaina that's what i believe too, although i think i found my pup, but i can't afford him at the moment.  maybe he's meant for me who knows, time will tell.


----------

